# RecipeDB - Landlord Tribute



## manticle (12/8/11)

Landlord Tribute  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Wyeast 1469For some reason, not in drop down menu.Brewing salts to suit your water but a balanced chloride:sulphate ratio using Calcium Chloride and Calcium Sulphate.I used equal portions to mash and boil, 3g each addition (so 6 each total).Single infusion mash, 60 minutes, 67 degrees.Caramelise 4L of total runnings to thick syrup and add back to boil.FG should be 1010-1012 Hopping schedule based very closely on Dr Smurto's Landlord but adjusted for different aa%, different volumes etc.Colour a bit darker due to caramelisation but still pale and clear as a bell from cold conditioning only. No finings, no filter   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg TF Golden Promise Pale Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    45 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 20mins)    45 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 0mins)       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 41 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.53%   Colour 10 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## dicko (12/8/11)

Wild yeast????


----------



## Northside Novice (12/8/11)

i guess your using 1469 ? h34r: looks like a solid recipe


----------



## manticle (12/8/11)

Too quick guys. Hadn't finished adding the recipe (a quirk of the database - it puts up the thread as soon as you start writing out the recipe)


----------



## dicko (12/8/11)

manticle said:


> Too quick guys. Hadn't finished adding the recipe (a quirk of the database - it puts up the thread as soon as you start writing out the recipe)



I've noticed that at other times.  

I think the secret with this beer is the caramelising of part of the wort. If you get it right then you will nail it.
And I assume that you are using 1469.
I placed my order with Ross a couple of hours ago and I will have a crack at one when I get it.

Cheers


----------



## felon (12/8/11)

Just ordered some 1469. Very keen to give it a go on this one. :chug:


----------



## sav (12/8/11)

Looks good the golden promise is the key I use a touch of caraaroma the colour is spot on touch of a red hue.

Sava


----------



## manticle (13/8/11)

dicko said:


> I've noticed that at other times.
> 
> I think the secret with this beer is the caramelising of part of the wort. If you get it right then you will nail it.
> And I assume that you are using 1469.
> ...



Yep.

Yeast and caramelisation schedule are in the brewer's notes. There's no 1469 in the drop down menu but she's the one.


----------



## mahonya1 (14/8/11)

manticle said:


> Yep.
> 
> Yeast and caramelisation schedule are in the brewer's notes. There's no 1469 in the drop down menu but she's the one.




How do you caramelise the wort? Just boil the b0ll0cks off it??


----------



## RdeVjun (14/8/11)

Mahony said:


> How do you caramelise the wort? Just boil the b0ll0cks off it??


Yep, that's pretty much how it goes, put a few litres of wort in another pan or small stockpot and turn the heat right up, keep reducing the wort until left with a thick, sticky syrup and then return it to the boil. I will sometimes take mine near to burning, however that's not necessarily required to get the caramel character. Some brewers will only use first runnings for caramelising, I don't think its necessary to do so. A longer boil (of the remaining/ main wort) should also help, eg. 90 minutes. Link and another.
I would certainly caramelise wort for this recipe as it is 100% base malt, will still make quite a fine pale ale without it, but won't have the TTL characteristics.

BTW, nice one manticle! :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (14/8/11)

As above. I take boiling wort just before I put in the first hop addition (I always boil hard for at least 15 minutes or so before adding any hops).

I use a frying pan - the dimensions seem less likely to boil over than a tall stock pot. I stick it on the stove and it usually takes about the same time to reduce as the kettle outside on the burner does to boil for 60 or so minutes. 

Once the stuff starts to thicken and the bubbles are slow, big and sticky, it needs to be watched as it can burn at the drop of a hat. If you do think you've taken it too far, drop a bit of water in, stir and taste. If it tastes like sweet wort toffee, it's fine, if it tastes like burnt black, horrible stuff then don't use it.

Add back into the brew before whirlpooling.


----------



## [email protected] (14/8/11)

Ive got a TT pub in Leeds marked for "research" in a couple of weeks time.

Will have to give this a go when i get back, love GP and the bottled LL versions i have had.


----------



## Bribie G (14/8/11)

Saw it mentioned on a forum somewhere (Jims??) that TT get their Golden Promise kilned a bit darker.


----------



## Shed101 (14/8/11)

Beer4U said:


> Ive got a TT pub in Leeds marked for "research" in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> Will have to give this a go when i get back, love GP and the bottled LL versions i have had.



Be interested to hear if you pick up any caramel tones in the cask version. I used to drink about 15 pints a week at Woodies in Far Headingley and I don't recall that flavour (put it down to oxidation in the bottles actually)


----------



## bconnery (14/8/11)

Bribie G said:


> Saw it mentioned on a forum somewhere (Jims??) that TT get their Golden Promise kilned a bit darker.


This, or using a crystal made from golden promise, was always how I assumed that the '100% Golden Promise' grain bill for Landlord must have been achieved at the brewery. 

Having tasted a number of homebrewed 'clones' I would venture the opinion that both the caramelisation technique and the use of 3% Caraaroma produce something that is a lot like bottled Landlord. 
Personally I think the use of Caraaroma gets very close, despite the fact that that means you aren't using all GP...


----------



## Shed101 (14/8/11)

bconnery said:


> This, or using a crystal made from golden promise, was always how I assumed that the '100% Golden Promise' grain bill for Landlord must have been achieved at the brewery.
> 
> Having tasted a number of homebrewed 'clones' I would venture the opinion that both the caramelisation technique and the use of 3% Caraaroma produce something that is a lot like bottled Landlord.
> Personally I think the use of Caraaroma gets very close, despite the fact that that means you aren't using all GP...



Savvy's is definitely a good match to the bottled stuff.


----------



## gap (14/8/11)

Shed101 said:


> Be interested to hear if you pick up any caramel tones in the cask version. I used to drink about 15 pints a week at Woodies in Far Headingley and I don't recall that flavour (put it down to oxidation in the bottles actually)




I agree. I was drinking hand pumped TTL in a pub in Scarborough on 
NYE and did not detect a hint of toffee or caramel. Was bloody wonderful.
Lucky locals have this on tap all year round.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## peaky (8/9/11)

Brewed this the weekend before last. First time I've tried to caramelize wort, didn't get it down far enough to class it as thick before the end of the main boil though. Will crank up the heat a bit more at the start next time, I was afraid of burning it so kept the heat a bit low. The beer is down to 1015 and tasting mighty fine all the same. A nice easy recipe that tastes great, thanks for sharing this Manticle.


----------



## spudfarmerboy (8/9/11)

Manticle,
Just so I am sure about something, you added 3gms of calcium chloride and 3gms of calcium sulphate directly to the mash, and then the same again added directly to the boil?
Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (8/9/11)

I have had a few of cask now and i bought a bottled versiin as well, as you would expect they are slightly different. The bottled version was as i remember in aus, but everything about it was fresher, still very malt foward,sweet caramel crusty bread, with some hop flavor and slight aroma. the hops are more apparent of cask, but you still get that nice maltt finish. i would agree with comments above they must get their gp kilned a bit darker, going by my use of tf gp it would end up much paler in colour on 100% bill. id say by the time we get bottles in oz the caramel flavors become more deveoped leading to more toffee, still a great beer none the less that i think travels pretty well. excuse the grammer i am on fone , cheers


----------



## weiht (29/9/11)

I reckon that the OG shld be about 1042-1046 highest and fg should be low and no higher than 1013 (1010-1012 preferred) as it has a dry finish and little residual sweetness (so wy1968 and wlp002 so not be used).

Very nice bitter with a firm earthy bitterness and some refreshing hop aroma. I think the kettle additions of EKG and styrian may not be alot, so i think it should not be above an ounce for a 5-6 gallon batch.


----------



## manticle (30/9/11)

I don't know how the recipe db calculates FG but it's wrong. My version hit 1012, no dramas.

I can't cope with ounces and gallons.


----------



## peaky (1/10/11)

Brewing this one up again tomorrow. My first attempt at caramelising wort wasn't so good. I was afraid of burning it so kept the heat low, it never got to the caramel stage. My second attempt should be better.


----------



## manticle (16/10/11)

spudfarmerboy said:


> Manticle,
> Just so I am sure about something, you added 3gms of calcium chloride and 3gms of calcium sulphate directly to the mash, and then the same again added directly to the boil?
> Cheers



Probably way too late but I'm sorry - I missed it earlier.

Yes, that is exactly what I do with my water additions. I preheat my mash tun with 2 litres boiling water so mash additions go in there.


----------

